

The Holmes of Programming - saurav1124
http://www.sbb.com.np/post/index.php?id=ZbtA5uVCOx

======
ioedward
Archive.org:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150120162544/http://www.sbb.co...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150120162544/http://www.sbb.com.np/post/index.php?id=ZbtA5uVCOx)

~~~
AnimalMuppet
That site throws at you more popups and popovers than the article was worth.

------
nine_k
A presumably text document and "CPU limit reached". Something is seriously
wrong with the typical blogging engines. Well, maybe static engines (like
Jekyll, Hugo, yst, etc) will eventually take over those CPU-burners.

------
TehCorwiz
"CPU Limit Reached" and without a single comment.

------
SchizoDuckie
Sherlock Holmes and the case of the runaway cpu cycles?

------
jimmaswell
mirror? cpu limit reached

